# Annual Lure Expenditures



## LDUBS (Sep 11, 2020)

I saw this in a "Best on Tour" blurb about what people spend every year on tackle. This is based on a poll of their readers about how much is spent on lures. I was kind of surprised that the "under $500" wasn't predominant. The article says the Pro's average $4,500/year. I suspect the poll includes response from some pro's. 

For me, it is under $100 if just talking about lures. But that is because of my fishing style and spoons are generally less expensive and last longer than those fancy ditch pickle (er, I mean bass) lures. Haha. I bet the fly fishermen would be even higher. 

Anyway, it is still cheaper than bowling, or at least that is what I tell Mrs Ldubs.


----------



## GTS225 (Sep 11, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> For me, it is under $100 if just talking about lures.



I'm right there with ya. Maybe even more of a tightwad than you........I'll pick up old tackle boxes cheap at auctions if there's a decent amount of lures in them.



LDUBS said:


> those fancy ditch pickle (er, I mean bass) lures.



"Ditch Pickle".....Now, that's funny......I don't care who ya are.

Roger


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2020)

I would say I'm in the $501-$1000 range if not more. :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 29, 2020)

Here is another poll from the Best on Tour folks. This time it is about how much are you willing to pay for a lure. I'm definitely in the under $10 group. I suspect that just about everyone responding to this poll is targeting bass. Looks like there are a lot of expensive lure options.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 29, 2020)

Maybe the first lure I ever wanted I saw up at a sporting goods store in Rhinelander, WI, when on vacation with the family as a kid.

There, cushioned on a mirrored shelf, sitting politely in a row with other offerings was ...


This incredible, sure-to-catch lure with a mermaid with one or two (don't remember, my focus was elsewhere) treble hooks.

Didn't get it; didn't ask for it, but I remember it to this day. :roll:


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 30, 2020)

Kismet said:


> Maybe the first lure I ever wanted I saw up at a sporting goods store in Rhinelander, WI, when on vacation with the family as a kid.
> 
> There, cushioned on a mirrored shelf, sitting politely in a row with other offerings was ...
> 
> ...



That is one of those things that sticks with us for all our years. Haha

Does anyone remember a lure that was part of a cigarette or tobacco pack? Seems it was like a Phoebe or maybe a super-duper. I just have a vague/iffy memory of this as a kid that is very specific to the place fishing with my Dad. But maybe it is a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 1, 2020)

> Does anyone remember a lure that was part of a cigarette or tobacco pack? Seems it was like a Phoebe or maybe a super-duper. I just have a vague/iffy memory of this as a kid that is very specific to the place fishing with my Dad. But maybe it is a figment of my imagination.



I did a little quickie search and here's what I found. You didn't give enough specifics to identify ONE lure, but maybe your memory can pick it out?

https://www.google.com/search?channel=cus2&source=univ&tbm=isch&q=old+cigarette+pack+fishing+lure&client=firefox-b-1-d&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj774LhwuLsAhVrhXIEHTdcCCQQ420oCnoECAoQMA&biw=1280&bih=882


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 5, 2020)

Kismet said:


> > Does anyone remember a lure that was part of a cigarette or tobacco pack? Seems it was like a Phoebe or maybe a super-duper. I just have a vague/iffy memory of this as a kid that is very specific to the place fishing with my Dad. But maybe it is a figment of my imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link! Nothing rings a bell. I'm beginning to think it is a confused memory.


----------



## Attwanl (Jun 8, 2021)

I must be a cheap fishing person…. I splurged one time and bought a couple of $12.00 swim baits and I don’t hardly use for fear of loosing them…. I went swimming to retrieve one already. Conditions have to be perfect, open water, no trees, current just right. New line on the pole, etc…. For me to use them. 
Maybe that’s why I haven’t caught anything on them ….hahaha
Just kidding on the conditions part but I am more careful with them than I am with a rattle trap I picked up at a yard sale or a Texas rigged worm.


----------

